# North Korea: Stop The Hate



## Dante

North Korea: Stop The Hate

I see all kinds of images on social media that have North Korea nuked into oblivion. Odd thing is the people who post that kind of crap never once give thought to all the innocent Koreans trapped in that god forsaken country. How pathetically sick are we as a nation that we cannot differentiate between a people and their government? 

Oh sure we condemn their government for enslaving their people even as we condemn them to a most inhumane death. Right Wing reactionaries and unthinking Americans remind me that America becomes what they hate most in times of hysteria and alarmist saber rattling.


----------



## Bleipriester

In what way does this look "enslaved"?


----------



## waltky

Intelligence hard to come by from No. Korea...

*North Korea difficult intel target*
_April 4th, 2013 - A former senior US official, who recently retired, says North Korea is a difficult target for the intelligence community but "the coverage is very extensive using national technical means: imagery, intercepts and other means."  The official said, "It's hard to get in there, but we do have external capabilities. Looking, listening and watching are all in play."_


> Moving a missile to the east coast is "very discernible", the official said, even on mobile launchers. The mobile launchers are more difficult&#8211;one or two might get through, the official said, but North Korea has limited routes to take whether by rail or road. "It's not a large country with an intricate transportation system."  What is difficult to ascertain is its uranium enrichment program. It could be buried in underground facilities where there are no air samples, nothing to collect.  There are other shortfalls for gathering intelligence on North Korea, in particular a lack of human intelligence, the official said. "We don't have physical access, minimal, if at all," the official said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Okay you guys, let's talk in pig-Korean so the Americans won't be able to tell what we're sayin'."
> 
> What's missing from US knowledge is what are the plans and intentions of the Kim Jung Un regime. "They're not going to attack us or anybody else with nuclear weapons because they know the consequences. They're not suicidal."  But there are a lot of unanswered questions, the official said, "Where are they going with their nuclear program?  Who is whispering in Kim Jung Un's ear?  What's the bottom line?"
> 
> The official says the physical aspects are very important, but "we don't necessarily know where all facilities are, the amount of fissile material it has, how many actual weapons they have produced."  "We look from afar, but we're not in the eye of the storm," the official said.  If the regime decides to launch a missile it would undoubtedly be a test, not a strike, the former official said.  "They know enough to know not to take the country down." But the former official warned that "it doesn't mean we can't stumble into something that escalates and spins out of control."
> 
> The former official does agree with the moves the US has taken in response to North Korea's continued provocations.  "Kim Jung Un and the hardliners need to know we are very serious, we have capabilities that are extensive, which extend to our allies in Japan and South Korea and that we are prepared to use them if North Korea does anything of a kinetic nature."   The official doesn't think there is a risk Kim Jung Un and the hardliners could feel they are backed into a corner and be forced to act.  "They respect you when you are straight, honest, show what you have and don't threaten them."  But when asked if the show of force by the US&#8211;the B2 flights, the additional ships&#8211;could be considered a threat by North Korea, the official responded, "They put the ball in play with threats of strikes against the U.S."
> 
> http://security.blogs.cnn.com/2013/04/04/north-korea-difficult-intel-target/


----------



## American_Jihad

Dante said:


> North Korea: Stop The Hate
> 
> I see all kinds of images on social media that have North Korea nuked into oblivion. Odd thing is the people who post that kind of crap never once give thought to all the innocent Koreans trapped in that god forsaken country. How pathetically sick are we as a nation that we cannot differentiate between a people and their government?
> 
> Oh sure we condemn their government for enslaving their people even as we condemn them to a most inhumane death. Right Wing reactionaries and unthinking Americans remind me that America becomes what they hate most in times of hysteria and alarmist saber rattling.



PanteWaste...

north korean pictures of new york in flames - Google Search


----------



## Unkotare

Google Image Result for http://www.globalsecurity.org/wmd/world/dprk/images/dprk-dmsp-dark.jpg


----------



## Dajjal

Why not join the North Korean web site forum and tell them what you think.

Democratic People's Republic of Korea


----------



## Dajjal

Write to the North Koreans at their embassy, or ring them up.
Embassy of North Korea in United States


----------



## Dante

American_Jihad said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea: Stop The Hate
> 
> I see all kinds of images on social media that have North Korea nuked into oblivion. Odd thing is the people who post that kind of crap never once give thought to all the innocent Koreans trapped in that god forsaken country. How pathetically sick are we as a nation that we cannot differentiate between a people and their government?
> 
> Oh sure we condemn their government for enslaving their people even as we condemn them to a most inhumane death. Right Wing reactionaries and unthinking Americans remind me that America becomes what they hate most in times of hysteria and alarmist saber rattling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PanteWaste...
> 
> north korean pictures of new york in flames - Google Search
Click to expand...


scaredy cat!


----------



## Dante

Bleipriester said:


> In what way does this look "enslaved"?



No one out on the streets for fear of having the Authorities come knocking

Like the former East German government, what does the NK government say and do about border crossing and their own people's freedom to cross borders?


----------



## Dante

Dante said:


> North Korea: Stop The Hate
> 
> I see all kinds of images on social media that have North Korea nuked into oblivion. Odd thing is the people who post that kind of crap never once give thought to all the innocent Koreans trapped in that god forsaken country. How pathetically sick are we as a nation that we cannot differentiate between a people and their government?
> 
> Oh sure we condemn their government for enslaving their people even as we condemn them to a most inhumane death. Right Wing reactionaries and unthinking Americans remind me that America becomes what they hate most in times of hysteria and alarmist saber rattling.



 Right Wing reactionaries and unthinking Americans remind me that America becomes what they hate most in times of hysteria and alarmist saber rattling.

 How pathetically sick are we as a nation that we cannot differentiate between a people and their government?


----------



## PredFan

Dante, you are always going to find shit like that. It in no way means we are sick as a nation. Hyperbole much?


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes

Note the healthy habits of North Koreans. All their lights are out at night so they can get up early and go to work. Further, NKn's don't ship cheap electronics and other geegaws into the US thereby undermining wages in the US. In other words NK is not only a well rested, healthier nation, by not exporting cheap geegaws to the US it is not a trade-parasite. I'd like to take this opportunity to thank Barack Obama for getting something right by not antagonizing NK.


----------



## Dante

PredFan said:


> Dante, you are always going to find shit like that. It in no way means we are sick as a nation. Hyperbole much?



After 9/11, President George W Bush had to clam the nation, he cautioned the nation in a national address. He calmed the nation down before we invaded Afghanistan to go after al qaeda. A majority of Americans would have supported wiping the whole region off the face of the Earth because we lost a few thousand people. 

Hyperbole? Hardly. Dante just likes his facts dealt out with  truth


----------



## Dante

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> Note the healthy habits of North Koreans. All their lights are out at night so they can get up early and go to work. Further, NKn's don't ship cheap electronics and other geegaws into the US thereby undermining wages in the US. In other words NK is not only a well rested, healthier nation, by not exporting cheap geegaws to the US it is not a trade-parasite. I'd like to take this opportunity to thank Barack Obama for getting something right by not antagonizing NK.
> 
> http://www.globalsecurity.org/wmd/world/dprk/images/dprk-dmsp-dark.jp/IMG][/quote]
> 
> you're on the demented side, eh? :eusa_whistle:


----------



## Dajjal

Bleipriester said:


> In what way does this look "enslaved"?



In what way does this not look enslaved? and remember there are over a million brain washed goons in the North Korean army.


----------



## PredFan

Dante said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dante, you are always going to find shit like that. It in no way means we are sick as a nation. Hyperbole much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 9/11, President George W Bush had to clam the nation, he cautioned the nation in a national address. He calmed the nation down before we invaded Afghanistan to go after al qaeda. A majority of Americans would have supported wiping the whole region off the face of the Earth because we lost a few thousand people.
> 
> Hyperbole? Hardly. Dante just likes his facts dealt out with  truth
Click to expand...


Take your meds.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes

Dante: *you're on the demented side, eh [Jukes]*? 

Perhaps. 

IF plenty of sleep is not healthy.

If not undermining US wages as a trade-parasite is a bad thing for US labor.


----------



## Sunshine

Dante said:


> North Korea: Stop The Hate
> 
> I see all kinds of images on social media that have North Korea nuked into oblivion. Odd thing is the people who post that kind of crap never once give thought to all the innocent Koreans trapped in that god forsaken country. How pathetically sick are we as a nation that we cannot differentiate between a people and their government?
> 
> Oh sure we condemn their government for enslaving their people even as we condemn them to a most inhumane death. Right Wing reactionaries and unthinking Americans remind me that America becomes what they hate most in times of hysteria and alarmist saber rattling.



Let us know when NK decides to come sit by the fire with you and sing Kumbayah.  I'll buy the marshmallows!  (And I'm not worried I'll have to spend the money anytime soon.)


----------



## Dante

PredFan said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dante, you are always going to find shit like that. It in no way means we are sick as a nation. Hyperbole much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 9/11, President George W Bush had to clam the nation, he cautioned the nation in a national address. He calmed the nation down before we invaded Afghanistan to go after al qaeda. A majority of Americans would have supported wiping the whole region off the face of the Earth because we lost a few thousand people.
> 
> Hyperbole? Hardly. Dante just likes his facts dealt out with  truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your meds.
Click to expand...


troll somebody else today.


----------



## Sunshine

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> Dante: you're on the demented side, eh [Jukes]?
> 
> Perhaps.
> 
> IF plenty of sleep is not healthy.
> 
> If not undermining US wages as a trade-parasite is a bad thing for US labor.



IOU + rep.


----------



## Dante

Sunshine said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea: Stop The Hate
> 
> I see all kinds of images on social media that have North Korea nuked into oblivion. Odd thing is the people who post that kind of crap never once give thought to all the innocent Koreans trapped in that god forsaken country. How pathetically sick are we as a nation that we cannot differentiate between a people and their government?
> 
> Oh sure we condemn their government for enslaving their people even as we condemn them to a most inhumane death. Right Wing reactionaries and unthinking Americans remind me that America becomes what they hate most in times of hysteria and alarmist saber rattling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when NK decides to come sit by the fire with you and sing Kumbayah.  I'll buy the marshmallows!  (And I'm not worried I'll have to spend the money anytime soon.)
Click to expand...


thank you for reinforcing the argument that most of you are incapable of distinguishing between a totalitarian government and it's captive people.


----------



## Sunshine

Dante said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea: Stop The Hate
> 
> I see all kinds of images on social media that have North Korea nuked into oblivion. Odd thing is the people who post that kind of crap never once give thought to all the innocent Koreans trapped in that god forsaken country. How pathetically sick are we as a nation that we cannot differentiate between a people and their government?
> 
> Oh sure we condemn their government for enslaving their people even as we condemn them to a most inhumane death. Right Wing reactionaries and unthinking Americans remind me that America becomes what they hate most in times of hysteria and alarmist saber rattling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when NK decides to come sit by the fire with you and sing Kumbayah.  I'll buy the marshmallows!  (And I'm not worried I'll have to spend the money anytime soon.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you for reinforcing the argument that most of you are incapable of distinguishing between a totalitarian government and it's captive people.
Click to expand...


You little weenie, why didn't you post this in the Politics section so no one could remind you of what a piece of pale shit you are.


----------



## t_polkow

Dante said:


> North Korea: Stop The Hate
> 
> I see all kinds of images on social media that have North Korea nuked into oblivion. Odd thing is the people who post that kind of crap never once give thought to all the innocent Koreans trapped in that god forsaken country. How pathetically sick are we as a nation that we cannot differentiate between a people and their government?
> 
> Oh sure we condemn their government for enslaving their people even as we condemn them to a most inhumane death. Right Wing reactionaries and unthinking Americans remind me that America becomes what they hate most in times of hysteria and alarmist saber rattling.



Ever notice the cheerleaders for war  never served themselves. They belong to the 101st fighting keyboardists of the chickenhawk brigade


----------



## Unkotare

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> Note the healthy habits of North Koreans. All their lights are out at night so they can get up early and go to work. Further, NKn's don't ship cheap electronics and other geegaws into the US thereby undermining wages in the US. In other words NK is not only a well rested, healthier nation, by not exporting cheap geegaws to the US it is not a trade-parasite. I'd like to take this opportunity to thank Barack Obama for getting something right by not antagonizing NK.




North Korea undermines the entire US economy by printing counterfeit US currency (one of their chief exports), and the stunted and malnourished North Korean people are extremely unhealthy. Forced labor will tire you out, but it's hard to sleep when you are starving, so I doubt the populace is all that well-rested.


----------



## Unkotare

Dante said:


> what does the NK government say and do about border crossing and their own people's freedom to cross borders?





What do they do? They shoot. Coming or going.


----------



## Bleipriester

The many bullshit about North Korea is mostly propaganda. Please read here about a journalist´s objective experience :
Asia Times Online :: Korea News and Korean Business and Economy, Pyongyang News


----------



## Unkotare

http://www.fas.org/sgp/crs/row/RL32167.pdf


----------



## Bleipriester

Dajjal said:


> In what way does this not look enslaved? and remember there are over a million brain washed goons in the North Korean army.


Do you have no parades? And do you think they have parades only?

Here are some pictures from the everyday life published by the German medias SPIEGEL and Frankfurter Rundschau:


















































Fotos zeigen den Alltag in Nordkorea - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Politik
Alltag in Nordkorea*- Frankfurter Rundschau


----------



## Dante

Sunshine said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when NK decides to come sit by the fire with you and sing Kumbayah.  I'll buy the marshmallows!  (And I'm not worried I'll have to spend the money anytime soon.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for reinforcing the argument that most of you are incapable of distinguishing between a totalitarian government and it's captive people.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You little weenie, why didn't you post this in the Politics section so no one could remind you of what a piece of pale shit you are.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dante

Bleipriester said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way does this not look enslaved? and remember there are over a million brain washed goons in the North Korean army.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have no parades? And do you think they have parades only?
> 
> Here are some pictures from the everyday life published by the German medias SPIEGEL and Frankfurter Rundschau:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/8738/24054800.jpg/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/9716/73407091.jpg[\/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/4101/42600094.jpg/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/5637/84266768.jpg/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/8578/10768275.jpg/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/4673/49231312.jpg/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/7198/93431269.jpg/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/7990/72609344.jpg/IMG]
> 
> [url=http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotos-zeigen-den-alltag-in-nordkorea-fotostrecke-80997.html]Fotos zeigen den Alltag in Nordkorea - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Politik[/url]
> [url=http://www.fr-online.de/fotostrecken-politik,1472612,18017826.html]Alltag in Nordkorea*- Frankfurter Rundschau[/url][/QUOTE]
> 
> Most public places in NK are empty.. :eusa_whistle:
Click to expand...


----------



## georgephillip

Bleipriester said:


> The many bullshit about North Korea is mostly propaganda. Please read here about a journalist´s objective experience :
> Asia Times Online :: Korea News and Korean Business and Economy, Pyongyang News


*"North Korea is a destitute place*, to be sure, and in the past two to three months (March 2011) the food situation deteriorated, no doubt. Nonetheless, in recent years, the economic situation of the population has improved markedly. 

"Almost no economic statistics are available when it comes to North Korea: the authorities discontinued the publication of statistical data almost half a century ago, in the early 1960s. Almost everything one reads about the current state of the economy should be seen as a guesstimate, and hence should be approached with considerable caution. 

"Nevertheless, experts agree that recent years have been a time of economic growth, albeit this growth has been slow and uneven. 

"The most oft-cited estimates of the economic situation in the DPRK are produced by the Bank of Korea. According to its analysts, the average annual gross domestic product (GDP) growth in the DPRK for the years 2000-2009 was 1.3% (though there were years when GDP declined). 

"This author frequently talks to North Korean refugees and their stories confirm this picture. The lives of North Koreans are tangibly better than 10 years ago - and keep improving slowly."

So...how has this picture changed in the last two years, or has it?

Asia Times Online :: Korea News and Korean Business and Economy, Pyongyang News


----------



## Glensather

No. I want North Korea's government wiped off the face of the planet, with all the force we can muster. I hate that country. I hate it more than I've ever hated anything else in my life.

If they go batshit and decide to invade South Korea, I will fly to Seoul and throw my dual citizenship in their faces until they let me join their military so I can personally wipe Kim Jong-Un's dirty China-backed ass off the nearest cliff.

Or, more reasonably, I'll get my family to the States ASAP.


----------



## Politico

Dajjal said:


> Why not join the North Korean web site forum and tell them what you think.
> 
> Democratic People's Republic of Korea



Or better yet move there if it is so great.


----------



## Bleipriester

georgephillip said:


> So...how has this picture changed in the last two years, or has it?
> 
> Asia Times Online :: Korea News and Korean Business and Economy, Pyongyang News


So you pick out the most negative parts of the article. Estimations about NKs economy are stupid. I think that they make more than we believe. Its hard enough to nourish 200 inhabitants per sq. km., when only 14 % of the country can be used for agriculture. Ignoring this fact, people agitate against Korea, "the regime lets his own people starve". 
North Korea appeals to foreign governments for food aid | World news | The Guardian


----------



## georgephillip

Bleipriester said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...how has this picture changed in the last two years, or has it?
> 
> Asia Times Online :: Korea News and Korean Business and Economy, Pyongyang News
> 
> 
> 
> So you pick out the most negative parts of the article. Estimations about NKs economy are stupid. I think that they make more than we believe. Its hard enough to nourish 200 inhabitants per sq. km., when only 14 % of the country can be used for agriculture. Ignoring this fact, people agitate against Korea, "the regime lets his own people starve".
> North Korea appeals to foreign governments for food aid | World news | The Guardian
Click to expand...

Do you know the correct answer to the following question?

"In August 1945 defeated Japanese forces formally turned over authority in Korea to the broad-based Committee for the Preparation of Korean Independence, led by Lyuh Woon-hyung, which in September proclaimed the Korean People&#8217;s Republic (KPR). When U.S. forces under Gen. Reed Hodge arrived in Inchon to accept the Japanese surrender, they

a. ordered all Japanese officials to remain in their posts, refused to recognize Lyuh as national leader, and soon banned all public reference to the KPR

b. recognized Lyuh as the legitimate head of state

c. negotiated with Lyuh to facilitate swift attainment of independence of a united Korea"

A Pop Quiz on Korea » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Unkotare

Bleipriester said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...how has this picture changed in the last two years, or has it?
> 
> Asia Times Online :: Korea News and Korean Business and Economy, Pyongyang News
> 
> 
> 
> So you pick out the most negative parts of the article. Estimations about NKs economy are stupid. I think that they make more than we believe.
Click to expand...




You want to think that because you are a mentally ill, morally bankrupt piece of shit who never misses an opportunity to play cheerleader for any oppressive dictatorship in the asinine hope that it will somehow cast glory on the failed state you pine for which no longer exists and that it will soothe your physical and metaphorical impotence. It's not working and it won't work, Floppy.


----------



## Bleipriester

Unkotare said:


> You want to think that because you are a mentally ill, morally bankrupt piece of shit who never misses an opportunity to play cheerleader for any oppressive dictatorship in the asinine hope that it will somehow cast glory on the failed state you pine for which no longer exists and that it will soothe your physical and metaphorical impotence. It's not working and it won't work, Floppy.


Opressive? North Korea does not reduce countries to ashes as disired.
You are a tourette ill stupid idiot by the way.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dante said:


> North Korea: Stop The Hate
> 
> I see all kinds of images on social media that have North Korea nuked into oblivion. Odd thing is the people who post that kind of crap never once give thought to all the innocent Koreans trapped in that god forsaken country. How pathetically sick are we as a nation that we cannot differentiate between a people and their government?
> 
> Oh sure we condemn their government for enslaving their people even as we condemn them to a most inhumane death. Right Wing reactionaries and unthinking Americans remind me that America becomes what they hate most in times of hysteria and alarmist saber rattling.



I don't believe there is a more oppressed people on earth today than the North Korean people.  The idea of nuking North Korea is not funny and I didn't know there were any social media outlets suggesting such a thing.  The citizens in NK are starving to death.  The woman with the umbrella is an abberation of NK life - their children are starving to death, they are arrested & put in work camps to endure unspeakable horrors if caught stealing even a crumb of food.  

Communist regimes are notorious for starving their own people.  The NK leader is a monster.  Yes.  Nuking NK is not the solution.  Why punish these people who are enslaved there with more misery?  That doesn't even make sense. - Jeri


----------



## Unkotare

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to think that because you are a mentally ill, morally bankrupt piece of shit who never misses an opportunity to play cheerleader for any oppressive dictatorship in the asinine hope that it will somehow cast glory on the failed state you pine for which no longer exists and that it will soothe your physical and metaphorical impotence. It's not working and it won't work, Floppy.
> 
> 
> 
> Opressive [sic]? .
Click to expand...



Yes, oppressive. Denying it will not bring East Germany back or solve your other 'problem,' Floppy.


----------



## Unkotare

mememe said:


> US has economy???





Yes, the largest and most dynamic the world has ever known. Have fun in the bread line today.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

mememe said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there is a more oppressed people on earth today than the North Korean people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big deal! You believe what your media goons tell you to believe.
Click to expand...


No, I believe the survivor of Camp 14 Sun Lee who wrote the book, Eyes of the Tailless animals.  She was a prisoner in a work camp in one of NK most notorious work - death camps and escaped.  She testified before the United States Congress on what the North Korean government are doing to their own people.  Feel free to look it up. 

In a North Korean work camp pregnant women are put into labor by the guards kicking them in the stomach.  The baby is born, the guard snaps the babies neck, cuts the cord and sends the woman back out there to work.  They get 4 hours sleep a night.  Live on rats, bugs, whatever they can find..  filthy dirty working conditions...you should spend a day there and then come back and talk about it.  Then tell me about the media goons.  

-Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

mememe said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big deal! You believe what your media goons tell you to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I believe the survivor of Camp 14 Sun Lee who wrote the book, Eyes of the Tailless animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The West would not have published anything to the contrary of what she wrote.
> 
> 2. The very "animals" who clearly ate babies for breakfast and drunk their blood for suppers actually RELEASED Sun Lee! Obviously that fact did not strike you as strange in the light of her wailings.
> 
> 3. As for "filthy dirty conditions" look no further than US towns with their ghettos
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=j1xOmiSnFIo]Worst US Ghettos - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> As I said: you believe what your propaganda merchants tell you to believe.
Click to expand...


You are a liar.  No one can leave North Korea.  She had to escape.  She did so while realizing that she could be shot dead crossing that border.  Sun Lee is a Christian and she wrote her testimony in that book of what life was like in North Korea - prison time - etc - her escape - the filth in North Korea work camps is beyond your wildest imagination - these people work in clothing so full of dirt and grease the clothing becomes hard on their bodies.  There are no baths or showers allowed.  This is communism we are talking about. This is what they do to people.  They dehumanize them and treat them like animals.  That is why she chose the title , Eyes of the Tailless Animals.  If you don't like America you are free to move to North Korea.  Why don't you?  - Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

mememe said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  No one can leave North Korea.  She had to escape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot: she was released from a camp! A camp where, as she says, "animals" were short of eating babies for breakfast.
> 
> As for the horrible, horrible fact of not being able to leave N.Korea, I have a fresh example for you: pop singer Beyonce and her rap star husband Jay-Z can be banned from leaving US. Their crime? They visited Cuba without a special US government permission!
> 
> As for your "If you don't like America you are free to move to North Korea. Why don't you?" outburst,
> 1. Thank God I don't live in US;
> 2. If I had to move into every country about which US propaganda spins lies, I would have to be moving from place to place on a monthly basis;
> 3. It's not that I don't like America. I hate it and all its inhabitants with possible dozen exception. I hate you for destroying the world around you, for destroying my nation, and for being so unbelievably stupid as to think you do it in the name of all that is good.
Click to expand...


1.  How can you thank God while defending his enemy?  Communism is the no. 1 enemy of the church and always has been.  They have imprisoned & murdered more Christians, Jews, Hindus, Buddhists, Jehovah Witnesses, Muslims then Hitler and Islam combined.  Don't think so?  Check out the numbers of deaths under Marx, Stalin, Lenin, Mao, Ceauscecu, Kim Jong Il, Castro.  Communism is the scourge of the earth yet here you are defending it!  

2. If I had to move to a country that didn't believe the propaganda the UN has distributed around the world about us there would only be one place left to go!  Israel!!  

3.  It is most certainly about your not liking America.  You envy our freedom,our faith in G-d, our bravery, our strength, our success, our health care system, our cities, our people - so much so that you won't rest until our nation looks as 3rd world as yours probably does right now.  You have no one to blame but yourselves for the condition of your own country.  Take responsibility for your own nations failures and quit trying to pass the buck here.  It makes you sound so small.  - Jeremiah


----------



## Bleipriester

Unkotare said:


> Yes, oppressive. Denying it will not bring East Germany back or solve your other 'problem,' Floppy.


So you need to garble my post to make a point...


----------



## Unkotare

mememe said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> US has economy???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the largest and most dynamic the world has ever known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US has the biggest BUBBLE that for decades was presented to the world as "economy".
> 
> How many official unemployed? How many considered unemployable and thus do not make it into unemployed statistics? How many millions rely on food stamps to survive? How many schools closed down for luck of funding? How many millions live on the streets? How many work places (in real sector) US looses daily?
> 
> Oh, and what is this:
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...AW28QE&usg=AFQjCNGiB_Hpta4GHtGKiVVUTRoaQmz8aQ
> 
> 
> And its ticking!
Click to expand...




Speak up, little bug, I can't hear you from way down there. Go back to sniffing glue and watching old soviet factories  rust.


----------



## Unkotare

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, oppressive. Denying it will not bring East Germany back or solve your other 'problem,' Floppy.
> 
> 
> 
> So you need to garble my post to make a point...
Click to expand...



Keep reading it over and over, Floppy. Even that crazy mememe bitch who pays homeless men to humiliate her sexually has a country - such as it is - to pretend about. You don't even have that. You just have your own impotent frustration.


----------



## Bleipriester

Unkotare said:


> Keep reading it over and over, Floppy. Even that crazy mememe bitch who pays homeless men to humiliate her sexually has a country - such as it is - to pretend about. You don't even have that. You just have your own impotent frustration.


Again, your lack of arguments appears as offensive bullshit.


----------



## Unkotare

What's that little Mr. Nowhere Man? Did you squeak?


----------



## Bleipriester

Unkotare said:


> What's that little Mr. Nowhere Man?


Dunno, but I heard its name is Unkatore.


----------



## Unkotare

You're not going to fix your problem this way, Floppy.


----------



## Bleipriester

Unkotare said:


> You're not going to fix your problem this way, Floppy.


I came to terms with all that shit long ago. Nobody can hurt me. Don´t fuck with someone who has nothing to lose


----------



## Unkotare

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not going to fix your problem this way, Floppy.
> 
> 
> 
> I came to terms with all that shit long ago. Nobody can hurt me. Don´t fuck with someone who has nothing to lose
Click to expand...



In other words, you admit you're a floppy loser.


----------



## Unkotare

mememe said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> US has the biggest BUBBLE that for decades was presented to the world as "economy".
> 
> How many official unemployed? How many considered unemployable and thus do not make it into unemployed statistics? How many millions rely on food stamps to survive? How many schools closed down for luck of funding? How many millions live on the streets? How many work places (in real sector) US looses daily?
> 
> Oh, and what is this:
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...AW28QE&usg=AFQjCNGiB_Hpta4GHtGKiVVUTRoaQmz8aQ
> 
> 
> And its ticking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak up, little bug, I can't hear you from way down there. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eat less, maybe will reduce in size to human proportions.
Click to expand...




I thought sniffing glue was the main component of your diet program.


----------



## yidnar

Dante said:


> North Korea: Stop The Hate
> 
> I see all kinds of images on social media that have North Korea nuked into oblivion. Odd thing is the people who post that kind of crap never once give thought to all the innocent Koreans trapped in that god forsaken country. How pathetically sick are we as a nation that we cannot differentiate between a people and their government?
> 
> Oh sure we condemn their government for enslaving their people even as we condemn them to a most inhumane death. Right Wing reactionaries and unthinking Americans remind me that America becomes what they hate most in times of hysteria and alarmist saber rattling.


Fuck North Korea ...


----------



## Bleipriester

Unkotare said:


> In other words, you admit you're a floppy loser.


lol, you again.


----------



## Unkotare

mememe said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought sniffing glue was the main component of your diet program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and "thought" can not be used in the same sentence.
Click to expand...



Are you having trouble with English again?


----------



## Bleipriester

Unkotare said:


> Are you having trouble with English again?


He doesn´t. Your question just proves he´s right.


----------



## Unkotare

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you having trouble with English again?
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn´t. Your question just proves he´s right.
Click to expand...



Looks like you're having trouble as well, Nowhere Man.


----------



## Bleipriester

Unkotare said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you having trouble with English again?
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn´t. Your question just proves he´s right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you're having trouble as well, Nowhere Man.
Click to expand...

I don´t think so, jerk.


----------



## Ringel05

mememe said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  How can you thank God while defending his enemy?  Communism is the no. 1 enemy of the church and always has been.  They have imprisoned & murdered more Christians, Jews, Hindus, Buddhists, Jehovah Witnesses, Muslims then Hitler and Islam combined.  Don't think so?  Check out the numbers of deaths under Marx, Stalin, Lenin, Mao, Ceauscecu, Kim Jong Il, Castro.  Communism is the scourge of the earth yet here you are defending it!
> 
> 2. If I had to move to a country that didn't believe the propaganda the UN has distributed around the world about us there would only be one place left to go!  Israel!!
> 
> 3.  IYou envy our freedom,our faith in G-d, our bravery, our strength, our success, our health care system, our cities, our people - so much so that you won't rest until our nation looks as 3rd world as yours probably does right now.  You have no one to blame but yourselves for the condition of your own country.  Take responsibility for your own nations failures and quit trying to pass the buck here.  It makes you sound so small.  - Jeremiah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What country keeps destroying nation after nation non-stop for over 20 years now? USA. And if you believe you were told to do so by God, you are even more stupid than I thought you are.
> 
> 2. I don't need "propaganda" to see what you did to my country and continue doing!
> 
> 3. US health system is the worst in the developed world! Your education system is on the same level with your health system. Your success exists only in deluded minds, the reality is in your ever growing tent cities, homeless population, over 42 million of those who rely on food stamps, your inability to deal with aftermath of a simple hurricane, your crumbling infrastructure, your dwindling industry and bulging service and banking sectors! You are a nation-bankrupt.
> As for your "freedoms"... You have freedom from what? From common sense, jobs, knowledge, culture and future?
> 
> You are a nation-parasite. You need to destroy and rob others in order to live -- which is what you continue doing for the past 20 years.
Click to expand...


I'll call the ward nurse, looks like Peepeepee palmed her meds again.


----------



## Rct_Tsoul

North Korea needs to be dealt with, if I need to change you mind on the subject, watch this video of the preferred North Korean cuisine.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjiNMZxqd9I&oref]North Korean Cuisine[/ame]
I'm sure even the Truthmatters & Joogirl chicks can even agree with me on this subject, North Korea needs to get fucked up now.


----------



## Billo_Really

Dante said:


> North Korea: Stop The Hate
> 
> I see all kinds of images on social media that have North Korea nuked into oblivion. Odd thing is the people who post that kind of crap never once give thought to all the innocent Koreans trapped in that god forsaken country. How pathetically sick are we as a nation that we cannot differentiate between a people and their government?
> 
> Oh sure we condemn their government for enslaving their people even as we condemn them to a most inhumane death. Right Wing reactionaries and unthinking Americans remind me that America becomes what they hate most in times of hysteria and alarmist saber rattling.


If there was a *"Best Post of the Year" *award, that should be one of the nominations and the one I would vote for.

_Bravo!_


----------



## Bleipriester

Rct_Tsoul said:


> North Korea needs to be dealt with, if I need to change you mind on the subject, watch this video of the preferred North Korean cuisine.
> North Korean Cuisine
> I'm sure even the Truthmatters & Joogirl chicks can even agree with me on this subject, North Korea needs to get fucked up now.


It´s about China... Deal with China...


----------



## Billo_Really

Rct_Tsoul said:


> North Korea needs to be dealt with, if I need to change you mind on the subject, watch this video of the preferred North Korean cuisine.
> North Korean Cuisine
> I'm sure even the Truthmatters & Joogirl chicks can even agree with me on this subject, North Korea needs to get fucked up now.


You don't really care for American values, do you?


----------



## WethePeopleUS

Bleipriester said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way does this not look enslaved? and remember there are over a million brain washed goons in the North Korean army.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have no parades? And do you think they have parades only?
> 
> Here are some pictures from the everyday life published by the German medias SPIEGEL and Frankfurter Rundschau:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos zeigen den Alltag in Nordkorea - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Politik
> Alltag in Nordkorea*- Frankfurter Rundschau
Click to expand...


These photos are bullshit. Mere propaganda. Life in NK is not that great. I'm sure what happened is the NK allowed the German photographer to take pics, and the government staged all of them lol.. that was probably the ONLY time in NK those things happened.


----------



## WethePeopleUS

Dante said:


> North Korea: Stop The Hate
> 
> I see all kinds of images on social media that have North Korea nuked into oblivion. Odd thing is the people who post that kind of crap never once give thought to all the innocent Koreans trapped in that god forsaken country. How pathetically sick are we as a nation that we cannot differentiate between a people and their government?
> 
> Oh sure we condemn their government for enslaving their people even as we condemn them to a most inhumane death. Right Wing reactionaries and unthinking Americans remind me that America becomes what they hate most in times of hysteria and alarmist saber rattling.



I think when it comes down to serious military action, we most certainly will distinguish between civilians and military/government. Until that time comes, we (Americans) will continue to make jokes. All of the pics of NK that I have seen on Facebook and thee like have been hi-larious. Some of them I couldn't stop laughing at. If we get to the point where we cannot laugh about certain topics, then we are in a fucked up place. And if pics offend you, then don't look at them, it is that simple.


----------



## Rct_Tsoul

Yea your right, I have been searching for videos that I have seen before of Iranian Police beating women for not following Shariah dress code, but its like both YouTube and the American Government hide these videos to prevent these sand-******* from getting their asses kicked like they deserve.
If anyone finds these Iranian videos of police beating women please post them in the Iran section.
I feel like going out and being unJust/hateful towards some sand-******* tonight.


----------



## Bleipriester

WethePeopleUS said:


> These photos are bullshit. Mere propaganda. Life in NK is not that great. I'm sure what happened is the NK allowed the German photographer to take pics, and the government staged all of them lol.. that was probably the ONLY time in NK those things happened.


You mean, bowling alleys and pool table were dismantled after the shooting and turned into nuclear warhads?


----------



## WethePeopleUS

Bleipriester said:


> WethePeopleUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> These photos are bullshit. Mere propaganda. Life in NK is not that great. I'm sure what happened is the NK allowed the German photographer to take pics, and the government staged all of them lol.. that was probably the ONLY time in NK those things happened.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, bowling alleys and pool table were dismantled after the shooting and turned into nuclear warhads?
Click to expand...


Haha no, I am not that crazy. But I do know that no foreign journalist is going to be granted access to roam free around NK taking photos. That is just not possible. The last documentary that was shot in NK had to be disguised as a "medical operation" to treat the simplest eye disease. And when the camera crew wanted to go around NK and visit the homes of the patients, the crew had to tell the NKs well before hand, and then all of the locations they went to looked lavish, like the people were living like well to do Americans. It is an illusion created by the NKs to try and show the real world they are "doing great." Even though all other statistics argue the contrary. Who knows if those pool tables were in a palace, and they invited a few folks to "play" while the camera man was there. I don't know. But what I do know, is that those pics hardly represent the average "daily life" in NK.


----------



## Bleipriester

WethePeopleUS said:


> Haha no, I am not that crazy. But I do know that no foreign journalist is going to be granted access to roam free around NK taking photos. That is just not possible. The last documentary that was shot in NK had to be disguised as a "medical operation" to treat the simplest eye disease. And when the camera crew wanted to go around NK and visit the homes of the patients, the crew had to tell the NKs well before hand, and then all of the locations they went to looked lavish, like the people were living like well to do Americans. It is an illusion created by the NKs to try and show the real world they are "doing great." Even though all other statistics argue the contrary. Who knows if those pool tables were in a palace, and they invited a few folks to "play" while the camera man was there. I don't know. But what I do know, is that those pics hardly represent the average "daily life" in NK.


We know that people in North Korea are not rich. But that does not mean that they have just nothing. North Korea tries to make Pyongyang a modern metropolis. In 2011 60 % of the Pyongyang citizens between 20 and 50 had a cell phone. North Korea introduced credit cards in 2012 in Pyongyang and will introduce digital TV soon. Foreign radio stations can be received in the whole country by the way. There is a tolerated black market selling foreign DVDs and other suff. Life in North Korea is not wealthy but apartments, education and health are free (99+ % literacy rate). Pyongyang people have to pay for food but have a better choice. Even hamburgers can be purchased in Pyongyang.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/95/Prongyangpanoramic.jpg


----------



## WethePeopleUS

Bleipriester said:


> WethePeopleUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha no, I am not that crazy. But I do know that no foreign journalist is going to be granted access to roam free around NK taking photos. That is just not possible. The last documentary that was shot in NK had to be disguised as a "medical operation" to treat the simplest eye disease. And when the camera crew wanted to go around NK and visit the homes of the patients, the crew had to tell the NKs well before hand, and then all of the locations they went to looked lavish, like the people were living like well to do Americans. It is an illusion created by the NKs to try and show the real world they are "doing great." Even though all other statistics argue the contrary. Who knows if those pool tables were in a palace, and they invited a few folks to "play" while the camera man was there. I don't know. But what I do know, is that those pics hardly represent the average "daily life" in NK.
> 
> 
> 
> We know that people in North Korea are not rich. But that does not mean that they have just nothing. North Korea tries to make Pyongyang a modern metropolis. In 2011 60 % of the Pyongyang citizens between 20 and 50 had a cell phone. North Korea introduced credit cards in 2012 in Pyongyang and will introduce digital TV soon. Foreign radio stations can be received in the whole country by the way. There is a tolerated black market selling foreign DVDs and other suff. Life in North Korea is not wealthy but apartments, education and health are free (99+ % literacy rate). Pyongyang people have to pay for food but have a better choice. Even hamburgers can be purchased in Pyongyang.
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/95/Prongyangpanoramic.jpg
Click to expand...


Look at this report by BBC and then tell me you still think life in NK is great

BBC NEWS | In pictures | Unseen North Korea


----------



## Bleipriester

WethePeopleUS said:


> Look at this report by BBC and then tell me you still think life in NK is great
> 
> BBC NEWS | In pictures | Unseen North Korea


Yes, yes, when I google North Korea, many "articles" about what North Korea allegedly keeps secret show up. Mere propaganda. Most pictures in those articles show situations, which we would consider "normal" if not related to NK. North Korea has an over-average urbanization rate by the way.


----------



## Synthaholic

I wanted this war in 1994 when the old man died, and every year since.  The sooner the better.

Bush was a dumbass for invading Iraq, but we all know it was for oil rights.

If Bush had wanted to take out NK, this Liberal would have backed him 100%.  Waiting only invites a stronger NK, able to do even more damage.


----------



## Synthaholic

North Korean prisoner escaped after 23 brutal years - CBS News


----------



## Synthaholic

Video from 60 Minutes:

North Korean prisoner escaped after 23 brutal years - 60 Minutes - CBS News


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Bleipriester said:


> WethePeopleUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> These photos are bullshit. Mere propaganda. Life in NK is not that great. I'm sure what happened is the NK allowed the German photographer to take pics, and the government staged all of them lol.. that was probably the ONLY time in NK those things happened.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, bowling alleys and pool table were dismantled after the shooting and turned into nuclear warhads?
Click to expand...


No.  People in photos were told to get back to work or die.  Photo op is over with.


----------



## WethePeopleUS

Synthaholic said:


> I wanted this war in 1994 when the old man died, and every year since.  The sooner the better.
> 
> Bush was a dumbass for invading Iraq, but we all know it was for oil rights.
> 
> If Bush had wanted to take out NK, this Liberal would have backed him 100%.  Waiting only invites a stronger NK, able to do even more damage.



I'm sorry but a stronger NK, able to do even more damage is a joke. I couldn't stop laughing when you said that. Have you no clue what kind of military they have? Their weapons are out of date, their machines are archaic, and their troops are malnourished. Yea, NK can do soooooooo much damage. That was a good one my friend


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Synthaholic said:


> Video from 60 Minutes:
> 
> North Korean prisoner escaped after 23 brutal years - 60 Minutes - CBS News



Yes, imagine that.  3 generations of your entire family must be imprisoned if even one member of your family is disloyal.  Another thing communists are famous for.  Raising the bar impossibly high so that they can just come and arrest you any time they feel like it.


----------



## Synthaholic

WethePeopleUS said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted this war in 1994 when the old man died, and every year since.  The sooner the better.
> 
> Bush was a dumbass for invading Iraq, but we all know it was for oil rights.
> 
> If Bush had wanted to take out NK, this Liberal would have backed him 100%.  Waiting only invites a stronger NK, able to do even more damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but a stronger NK, able to do even more damage is a joke. I couldn't stop laughing when you said that. Have you no clue what kind of military they have? Their weapons are out of date, their machines are archaic, and their troops are malnourished. Yea, NK can do soooooooo much damage. That was a good one my friend
Click to expand...

They develop nukes.

They sell their nukes.

Dangerous.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

WethePeopleUS said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted this war in 1994 when the old man died, and every year since.  The sooner the better.
> 
> Bush was a dumbass for invading Iraq, but we all know it was for oil rights.
> 
> If Bush had wanted to take out NK, this Liberal would have backed him 100%.  Waiting only invites a stronger NK, able to do even more damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but a stronger NK, able to do even more damage is a joke. I couldn't stop laughing when you said that. Have you no clue what kind of military they have? Their weapons are out of date, their machines are archaic, and their troops are malnourished. Yea, NK can do soooooooo much damage. That was a good one my friend
Click to expand...


It could possibly lead to war with China.  How's that sounding to you?


----------



## WethePeopleUS

Jeremiah said:


> WethePeopleUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted this war in 1994 when the old man died, and every year since.  The sooner the better.
> 
> Bush was a dumbass for invading Iraq, but we all know it was for oil rights.
> 
> If Bush had wanted to take out NK, this Liberal would have backed him 100%.  Waiting only invites a stronger NK, able to do even more damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but a stronger NK, able to do even more damage is a joke. I couldn't stop laughing when you said that. Have you no clue what kind of military they have? Their weapons are out of date, their machines are archaic, and their troops are malnourished. Yea, NK can do soooooooo much damage. That was a good one my friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It could possibly lead to war with China.  How's that sounding to you?
Click to expand...


What is the "it" you are referring to that could lead to war with China? And you honestly think that with as intertwined the US and Chinese economies are, there will be a direct conflict between said countries? That would be the worst mistake those countries could make, for it would not only affect China and the US, but it would have a global impact of epic proportions. The Chinese care too much about themselves, and the growth of their economy to do anything to jeopardize that.


----------



## georgephillip

"There may well be a very simple answer to explain the so called 'crazy' behavior of North Korean helmsman Kim Jong-un: Kim Jong Un is a subscriber to Richard Nixons '*Mad Man Theory*' of diplomacy.

"As revealed in 2003 by the National Security Archives, declassified  State Department documents from 1969 demonstrate that Nixon and his accomplice in war crimes, Henry Kissinger, contrived a nuclear alert that year in order to scare the Soviets into pressuring North Vietnam to cave in to US demands during  the Paris peace negotiations.

"Mad Men Nixon and Kissingers nuclear brinkmanship, of course, wasnt the only time they practiced what they preached. There was also the famous *Christmas bombing of Hanoi*, meant to demonstrate that Nixon was unstable and thus Hanoi would presumably capitulate to the U.S. demands."

*Happy Holidays!*

The Mad Man Theory of Diplomacy » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Synthaholic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2P4mg-nUfI]Barney Fife - Nip it in the Bud - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WethePeopleUS

Synthaholic said:


> Barney Fife - Nip it in the Bud - YouTube



That video was great!! Couldn't stop laughing the whole time.


----------



## Dajjal

I just posted my first post on the North Korean forum. It is waiting for a moderators approval. I expect to be heavily censored or banned if I say anything that does not toe the party line.

North Korea News & Community Forums


----------



## WethePeopleUS

Dajjal said:


> I just posted my first post on the North Korean forum. It is waiting for a moderators approval. I expect to be heavily censored or banned if I say anything that does not toe the party line.
> 
> North Korea News & Community Forums



I joined one as well, and the two posts that I made were not published. I was not banned, however, since I was saying things that would be considered "western propaganda" they did not publish it. And the strange thing is, one post, is gone completely. We can see that freedom of speech is completely non-existent in that country.

While reading a lot of their posts, they sure do talk a lot about America. I was amazed at some of the things that I read.


----------



## WethePeopleUS

mememe said:


> WethePeopleUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> That video was great!! Couldn't stop laughing the whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those videos are of ORDINARY people living their ORDINARY lives.
> 
> Is it so unusual for you?
> 
> On the other hand, people look at what became a norm of life in US and get horrified.
Click to expand...


I wasn't talking about your videos. I was talking about the Barney Fife song Nip it in the Bud. THAT was too funny


----------

